# Hello



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Guys & Girls, 
New to this forum but an old time snowboarder, we are in the process of loading up most of our old films, Tignes, Andorra trips are up online now and Norway, Poland and Kazakhstan are coming soon, I don’t know if they are your sort of thing? 

Some of the early films are edited with two VHS video recorders, after 2002 we moved on to Adobe Premier. 

Please when watching remember we made them a long time ago, we even had 8mm Cine film for parts of them. 

Take a look 

EuroMissions on blip.tv 

Mick


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

2004 Poland & Slovakia recon road trip movie
EuroMissions on blip.tv 

Mick


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Kazakhstan 2006

EuroMissions on blip.tv


----------

